# Tips on kidding kit?



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I want to know what all you guys put in your kidding kit. And tell me what it's for if it is a Medicine or something of that sort...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do a search, there is a thread on it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have iodine for the cord.....a few hay strings they are the best at pulling kids and such is to have to go hunt one down.....a snot sucker to get gunk out of mouth and nose.....and bar guard 99 its a med that you give to the kids after they first eat it helps prevent scours but many people find it also helps prevent fks.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> If you do a search, there is a thread on it.


My app does not give me an option to search.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

My kidding kit contains unwaxed dental floss (tying off bleeding cords), small pair of scissors, a head snare, lamb/kid pullers, shoulder length ob gloves, povidone iodine, small bottle of alcohol, bottle of J lube, towels, 50% Dextrose, and feeding syringe/tube.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Would also keep some milk replacer, or whole milk, bottles and nipples handy. Never know when one may need to be bottle fed and you dont want to have to take the time to go up town. Also a heat lamp and heating pad.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

You can also google it or look it up in a book and find lots of things that are handy to keep around.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a basic kit we take out to the barn with us.
Iodine & empty, clean water bottle <we put a little iodine in the water bottle, hold the kid up back against our front, hold bottle to the umbilical cord and gently rock the baby/bottle to splash Iodine on the cord>.

dental floss for tying off cord which we've had to do a few times because of more than usual bleeding or a cord getting severed a bit short.

Banamine for pain <if it's bitterly cold I leave it in the house and have someone run to get it, only hard deliveries/first timers get it>.

Bo-Se OR Selenium E Gel for goats. We live in a selenium deficient area, so we supplement. I prefer using the gel when the does kid - put some in the kids mouths after they nurse, and let the mom's have a taste, then when kids are 4 weeks old we give them a shot of Bo-Se. Bo-Se is long lasting, the gel lasts for a month or two. But I dread giving newborns a shot and Bo-Se is by injection only  Oh, Bo-Se you have to have a vet Rx, but the selenium e gel you can get from online supply stores such as Jeffers.

I always for get to get lube, so that is definitely getting added this year.

When they are very close to kidding, I make sure I have clean, warm water to wash my hands in, just in case I need to lube up and go in. While I keep gloves, I prefer not to use them as it's hard sometimes to 'feel' with them on.

LOTS of towels in colder weather, only a couple in warmer weather. Colder weather we bring them out last minute and try to keep them warm.

Hair dryer. I haven't needed it yet, but if I do, I can grab mine from the bathroom as they are replaceable...

Heat lamps are a must in cold weather, for you and the babies  But I never EVER leave them on when I'm not in the barn.

Baby sweaters. We always put sweaters on babies when it's cold. Once they are dry on go the sweaters.

Trash bag for the afterbirth.

Grain w/BOSS & alfalfa pellets for as soon as they kid/kids nurse, usually the does are very hungry after they babies have nurse/been dried off. BTW, we don't feed alfalfa hay, otherwise they'd get that instead of the pellets.

Probios. We use the powdered kind for goats, and sprinkle some on their grain.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine is simple 
My barn is not far from my house so I can run and grab anything extra if needed.
What I take to the barn when delivery is imminent is a handy little basket with a minimum of 5 towels, nasal aspirator, iodine, baby food jar for the iodine, kid puller(which I have had need to use but did better with my hands) a bucket of hot molasses water for mama and a bucket of plain hot water, I will add antibacterial soap to this in the case I need to fish out kids.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I read that since you're dipping the naval cord with Iodine, the Iodine goes into the bloodstream. If you wait a few seconds, you can actually smell the Iodine in the baby's ears. The woman who wrote the book- Katherine A. Drovdahl of Fir Meadow- says to dip it in powdered Cayenne (40,000 Heat Unit minimum, any higher is just as effective and any lower is ineffective). Before I read the book (The Accessible Pet, Equine, and Livestock Herbal), I was all for using Iodine, but now I am highly against it. But, it is your choice and your animals, so if you want to use Iodine, use it.
As for a full kidding kit, that can be found online, supposedly somewhere on the forum, or in a goat book.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> Colder weather we bring them out last minute and try to keep them warm.


Candance, I have found that if I unfold them enough to put them around me from side to side then zip up my coat they stay warm at least on one side, I have them, and they don't impede movement too badly.

PS Sorry I keep spelling your name wrong.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

MoKa-Farms said:


> I read that since you're dipping the naval cord with Iodine, the Iodine goes into the bloodstream. If you wait a few seconds, you can actually smell the Iodine in the baby's ears. The woman who wrote the book- Katherine A. Drovdahl of Fir Meadow- says to dip it in powdered Cayenne (40,000 Heat Unit minimum, any higher is just as effective and any lower is ineffective). Before I read the book (The Accessible Pet, Equine, and Livestock Herbal), I was all for using Iodine, but now I am highly against it. But, it is your choice and your animals, so if you want to use Iodine, use it.
> As for a full kidding kit, that can be found online, supposedly somewhere on the forum, or in a goat book.


That's good to know and I'm gonna try it. I had a doe reject her kid after I put iodine on her. I never used iodine at first till I had a case of naval I'll and she was fine with all her kids till I used the iodine.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

laurenlewis24 said:


> My app does not give me an option to search.


Should....the tool bar at bottom of app should slide to the left and there you will find a search icon.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

If you dont want to use iodine, I have a new found love of Veterycins naval spray.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Where do you get that?


----------

